# Strange Noise when being overtaken by Trucks



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Help me out here!

We have been experiencing a strange noise when being overtaken by large trucks.

It sounds like popping of crisp packets coming from the back wardrobe near the fridge.

Anyone else had similar ?

TM


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

It isn't the flap on the diesel or water filler is it? Mine makes that kind of noise if I don't click it shut properly

Mike


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Flap*

Thanks Mike.

No flap, we have a cap.

I was thinking possibly the winter vent covers for the fridge. Not tried it without yet but cannot recall having the problem before.

(Just realised I have not replied to your PM yet re Javea!)

Trev


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

Shouldn't be being overtaken by trucks if you have a Sprinter 

However I imagine it is being caused by Aerodynamics, a change in air pressure as the truck goes past.

Just like the strange fatal attraction two fast moving trucks have for each other when travelling side by side.

You can try it yourself :- take two strips of A4 paper about 25mm wide, hold one in each hand approx 100mm apart and blow between the strips.
Page one "Theory of Flight" 

Steve


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

It's probably the cowl on top of the chimney/flue, it's not rigidly fixed and can rattle.

Pete


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*cowl*



pete4x4 said:


> It's probably the cowl on top of the chimney/flue, it's not rigidly fixed and can rattle.
> 
> Pete


MMM!

Maybe, I did have the fridge out recently to repair the module on top.

The shaft of the temperature control had broken and I had to drill, pin and araldite it back together.

Will take a look at that.

TM


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

I was hearing a "woosh, woosh" noise a lot last week, every time ANYTHING went past, even in the opposite direction. It transpired I hadn't closed the door properly  

I was glad it didn't fly open - the damage could have been difficult to repair whilst on holiday - Gordon


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*noise*

We have now discovered we get the same noise when overtaking trucks and buses!

TM


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

So it happens regardless of what side of your van the other vehicle is? Alan.


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

teemyob said:


> We have been experiencing a strange noise when being overtaken by large trucks.
> 
> It sounds like popping of crisp packets coming from the back wardrobe near the fridge.


Its telling you to speed up, every motorhome is caperable of more than 56mph! :lol:


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

is it because you are crushing 'Walkers' on the side of the road?


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*noise*



erneboy said:


> So it happens regardless of what side of your van the other vehicle is? Alan.


Yes, it does. Mostly I get overtaken.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Addie said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> > We have been experiencing a strange noise when being overtaken by large trucks.
> ...


Ours will happily sit at 70 all day. But it hits my wallet and car drivers seem to be of the opinion that I should be confined to the inside lane. So I now tend to. Because being of a passive-agressive nature I very nearly forced the last mooron who tried to indicate this to me off the motorway :wink: .

I used to race, occasionally still do. But off road on proper race circuits.

TM


----------

